
Ask HN: What's your favorite GitHub-enabled kanban board? - NateDad
A quick search shows several competitors in the space, but it&#x27;s not immediately clear what the key differentiators are. The all have GitHub issue integration, i.e. there&#x27;s a 1:1 mapping between moving a card to done and closing an issue.  Are there other features people have found valuable that exist in one vs. another?
======
kolev
I've tried:

* HuBoard ([https://huboard.com/](https://huboard.com/))

* Waffle.io ([https://waffle.io/](https://waffle.io/))

* SweepBoard ([http://sweepboard.com/](http://sweepboard.com/))

* ZenHub.io ([https://www.zenhub.io/](https://www.zenhub.io/))

but I'm not using any of them. There was one more, but can't recall it. I will
add it here when I remember what it was.

Edit: Found it, although it's a Chrome Extension.

Edit 2: I missed:

* TaskTub ([http://tasktub.com/](http://tasktub.com/))

and just found:

* Blossom.io ([https://www.blossom.io/](https://www.blossom.io/))

* Gitban ([http://www.gitban.com/](http://www.gitban.com/)) - looks good, but like a work-in-progress demo/MVP

~~~
NateDad
Blossom looked pretty good, but wasn't sure about if it might be too feature
heavy and cause too much time bring spent on the tool rather than work.

~~~
kolev
Agreed. I wish Gitban was more than a demo as it looks pretty clean and
simple.

~~~
NateDad
Waffle.io looked good, but maybe too simple. I will probably start there and
see if there are any missing pieces...

------
hakanderyal
Trello + Zapier

[https://zapier.com/zapbook/github/trello/](https://zapier.com/zapbook/github/trello/)

Works like a charm.

------
SterJames
Kanbanery, native GitHub integration as well as Zapier.

------
jhwhite
Could you list some of the ones you've looked at?

~~~
NateDad
Sorry, was trying to avoid biasing the results. Looked at waffle.io, zenhub,
huboard, blossom.io... Some others. Google kanban github and a bunch come up.

